# By speaking.



## dattse

Merhaba,

Someone asked me how I learned Turkish (Nasıl Türkçe öğrendiniz?)
How do I reply, "By speaking."? I'm guessing "Konuşa konuşa."
I'm not looking for a literal translation; I just want to know what Turks would naturally say in such a situation.

Teşekkür ederim!


----------



## shafaq

"Konuşa konuşa " is Ok!.
"Konuşarak" is an alternative.


----------



## dattse

Teşekkür ederim!


----------



## peptidoglycan

İnsanlar konuşa konuşa, hayvanlar koklaşa koklaşa anlaşır.  (Atasözü)


----------



## dattse

Thanks, but who is Atasözü?


----------



## peptidoglycan

dattse said:


> Thanks, but who is Atasözü?


Atasözü means proverb


----------

